# MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor



## richteryo (4. Dezember 2018)

*MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*

Seid gegrüßt,

wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit die Schärfe meines neuen Monitors einzustellen.

Im Gegensatz zu meinen bisherigen Benq Monitoren, scheint mir MSI diese Möglichkeit im Menü nicht zu geben. 

Auch googleln führte bisher zu keinem Ergebnis. Mag sein dass man für Gaming die Schärfe nicht benötigt, aber außerhalb davon wirken Texte, Symbole und Bilder doch ziemlich unscharf.

Ansonsten wäre ich auch für einen anderen Monitor offen, mit 144hz, FHD, 24 Zoll, Curved. Wobei ich befürchte, das es an Alternativen mangelt.


----------



## eXquisite (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*

Du hättest den Samsung kaufen sollen, den MSI 24C gibt es von Samsung (Samsung baut den) als C24 - gleiche Specs, kein abgespecktes Menü und bessere Gehäusequalität.

23.6" MSI Optix G24C - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen

MSI baut keine Monitore - Asus und Konsorten auch nicht.


----------



## richteryo (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*

Achso ok. Leider hat mich dieser furchtbare Standfuß davon abgehalten den Samsung zu bestellen. Dann muss ich dem wohl doch die Chance geben und evtl auf eine Schreibtischhalterung zurückgreifen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Du hättest den Samsung kaufen sollen, den MSI 24C gibt es von Samsung (Samsung baut den) als C24 - gleiche Specs, kein abgespecktes Menü und bessere Gehäusequalität.
> 
> 23.6" MSI Optix G24C - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen
> 
> MSI baut keine Monitore - Asus und Konsorten auch nicht.



Hast du mal nen link dazu, das Samsung die Monitore für MSI baut?


----------



## eXquisite (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*

Den hast du doch zitiert  Und das ist überall so - LG, AOU, SHARP und Samsung sind die einzigen die Monitore bauen, LG für alle, AOU sind AOC, Benq etc. und halt Samsung und LG kannst du halt bei Asus und MSI kaufen - bei Notebooks relativ ähnlich.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*

Samsung ist der Panel Hersteller, zu nem Monitor gehört aber noch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. April 2019)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Du hättest den Samsung kaufen sollen, den MSI 24C gibt es von Samsung (Samsung baut den) als C24 - gleiche Specs, kein abgespecktes Menü und bessere Gehäusequalität.
> 
> 23.6" MSI Optix G24C - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen
> 
> MSI baut keine Monitore - Asus und Konsorten auch nicht.




Welcher Monitor von Samsung ist denn baugleich? Es gibt mehr als einen C24. Und ja ich weiß der Thread ist schon älter.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2019)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*

C24FG70 und FG73 sind zwar nicht baugleich, aber haben das gleiche Panel und somit am ähnlichsten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. April 2019)

*AW: MSI Optix Mag24c Schärfe einstellen oder anderer Monitor*

Danke. Dann hab ich mit dem MSI keinen schlechten Schnitt gemacht. Vom Samsung gibt es ja Testberichte.


----------

